# How to take care of Goretex products?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I own a number of GoreTex clothing and gear. I would like to know peoples experiences on how to clean them? 

One of my items is a down jacket with smooth outside overlay and the baffling on the interior. Being down, I'd like to take the proper precautions on cleaning it as I've heard the down/feather oils effect the loft of insulation. When you're out in -36C you want as much thermo as possible. 

I also have a Goretex shell, gloves, and a shoes. Have not used the shoes yet as they are new till I know how to maintain it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You should contact the manufacturer of the 'garment' in question IMO. The only gore tex jacket I ever had was dry clean only if I remember... I never cleaned it though...


----------

